# Which Myers Briggs type(s) does this description fit?



## IniMiney (Jan 9, 2013)

My results on a test based on the Big 5:


Your Personality Type is The Designer (RIOGS) 
Emotionally Reactive, Intraverted, Open, Guarded, Spontaneous

Designers are emotionally reactive, which means that they experience their emotions strongly and can be very passionate., however also have a higher tendency to experience emotions such as anxiety, anger and depression. Due to their independence and reserve, sometimes the Designer can be perceived as arrogant or unfriendly, however this is merely because they don't require the same level of social stimulation or interaction that others may seek. The Designer enjoys a good balance between the real world and fantasy, they are mostly aware of and in touch with their emotions. Being open-minded to new and unusual ideas helps them to interact with the world. With a healthy skepticism of the motives of others, and a belief in justice and being self made, sometimes the Designer can come across as guarded or intimidating. However the Designer has a refreshing impulsiveness about them, they tend to dislike too many rules and regulations and can be casual and whimsical.

5.01% of people are Designers


----------



## Belladonne (Mar 22, 2014)

You should really do a Myers-Briggs test, they don't take that long ^_^

I'd say maybe an ISFP?


----------



## Carol88 (Apr 19, 2014)

I think that is common among intp's


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm guessing IxFP.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

I was gonna say INxP, but then I saw the part about not liking too many rules and regulations, basically a very independent feel to this.

So I'm going with INTP.


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

I don't know anything about that particular test you took, but the Big Five type it assigned you corresponds to MBTI INTP. And you came out Emotionally Reactive (i.e., above-average in Neuroticism) on the Big Five dimension that doesn't have a corresponding MBTI dimension.

Different versions of the Big Five use different terms for the dimensions. Here's how your RIOGS label translates to the most common Big Five terminology:

Emotionally *R*eactive means high in Neuroticism.
*I*ntroverted needs no explanation.
*O*pen means high in Openness to Experience. [= MBTI N]
*G*uarded means low in Agreeableness. [= MBTI T]
*S*pontaneous means low in Conscientiousness. [= MBTI P]

For a little information on what it means to be Emotionally Reactive (like me), and more information on how the Big Five dimensions relate to the MBTI dimensions, see this post.


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

ISFP "the artists"


----------



## BeBrave (Mar 12, 2014)

repost


----------



## BeBrave (Mar 12, 2014)

INTP.

When you get the results of the test, it has this 'You're Kinda Like' section:







If you Google the MBTI type of any of those people, you'll get either INTP or ENTP as a result.

So if a whole bunch of INTPs are 'kinda like' "the Designer" (RIOGS), then I think it's safe to say that RIOGS correlates to INTP.


----------



## flutemo (Jan 5, 2016)

i got that same personality, and i'm an INxP. I dont think they really correlate that much though.


----------



## flutemo (Jan 5, 2016)

i got different people when i took it. mine were thomas schellin, martha nussbau, eric berne, andreas scholl, greg mankiw, thucydides, sonia sotomayor, tina fey, fryodor stcherbat, and judith rich harri.


----------



## The Lawyer (Sep 28, 2015)

IniMiney said:


> My results on a test based on the Big 5:
> 
> 
> Your Personality Type is The Designer (RIOGS)
> Emotionally Reactive, Intraverted, Open, Guarded, Spontaneous


Guarded = T
Open = N
Spontaneous = P


So INTP according to that result


----------



## StrawberryShortCake (Jul 10, 2011)

I think INFP fits better than INTP. Especially the part about being aware and in-touch with their emotions.


----------



## Jeannie1971 (May 19, 2019)

Hi 
I am a RIOGS too, but I feel unique and their aren't much people in this world like me. Is there anyone else that I connect with? In addition to being this personality type, I have ADHD...not diagnosed, but I have about 9 out of 10 of the symptoms.


----------

